# Range Report Savage model 10 Predator Hunter Max 1 243 cal.



## Bigdrowdy1

Ok went to range today and here is how it went. I will be posting 4 pics. The first picture is 20 rounds Remington express 80 gr. PSP. I was mainly using this for barrel brake in. Shoot 1 round clean completely through the first 20 rounds. Using Butches Bore shine first pass on patch. Change attachment to nylon brush and brush barrel 3 passes. Change attachment to jag and swab barrel with clean patch. Soak new patch with hoppes no.9 and swab barrel.Continue to change patches and swab till last patch is totally clean. I will post 3 more pic after this1 with results. They will have bullet manufacture,bullet weight and brand of powder and grains used. All rounds will be with Winchester new brass and CCI primers. All rounds worked up on Hornady single stage press. All listed information is from the Nosler and Hornady manuals. My rifle has a 24inch fluted medium heavy barrel with a 1in9.25 twist. I was shooting off abench using a Harris bench bipod with sand.
View attachment 2232
bags.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

View attachment 2233
Ok this pic is as follows. Varget powder using 58 gr. v-max bullets.Top Left is Varget 37.5 grains. Top Right is Varget 38.9 grains. Center is Varget 40.2 grains.Bottom Left is Varget 41.5 grains.Bottom Right is Varget 42.9 grains. All bullets were loaded to a COL of 2.600. The bottom center was 3 rounds Hornady Superformance a guy at the range gave me. They were 80 grain GMX bullets. I was impressed but not for $30.00 a box


----------



## hassell

Looking good BigD, been waiting all day for this report HA!!, keeping that new barrel pretty clean.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

View attachment 2234
View attachment 2234
Ok this is is the 65 grain v-max using Varget powder. Top Left 35.1 grains. Top Right 36.5 grains. Center 37.8 grains.Bottom Left 39.1 grains. Bottom Right 40.4 grains. All bullets seated to a COL of 2.600


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

View attachment 2235
Sorry about double on picture. Better with rifle than computers. Ok these are Nosler 55 grain purple tipped spizters loadedwith Varget Powder.Top Left and Center are both 41.5 grains varget. Top Right is Winchester 243 100 grain Power Point factory ammo test. Bottom Left is 43.0 grains Varget. Bottom Right is 45.0 grains Varget. The Nosler manual said load to 2.700 COL. but I went 2.650 COL on all the Nosler bullet loads. All shots except for the Factory ammo was 5 shot groups. Plan on continueing to test the best loads again later with 10 shot groups. Hope this helps for those wanting to work up some test loads. I have triple read all these post but if possible confirm these loads before you shoot them. I AM HUMAN. Thanks You can PM me if you got any questions.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Guess maybe I should have posted this in the reloads section but I am Human lol. Maybe one of our ProStaffers Can copy it there. LOL


----------



## youngdon

It looks to me as though you have some pretty good loads there Bigd.

I put a link on the end of ebbs thread on 243 loads.


----------



## wvcoyote

thats some real good groupings,like the looks of the 58gr. the best. thanks for sharing.


----------



## bar-d

Nice groups BigD. Consistency across the board.


----------



## youngdon

It looks as though I'm gonna have to buy me some of that varget.

I was going to pick up some of that IMR-4064 but have yet to get a range report from a member in Colorado. Ahem...AAAAhemmm.


----------



## bar-d

For certain calibers, it is hard to beat Don.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Hornady only recomends it up to the 65 grain v-max for the 243. I have seen where others have posted using larger bullets than the 65s. Hornady warns against using longer bullets with the varget powder.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Dont know how this thing post before I am done but it does. The Varget shoots Great out of my 223s and is recomended for the 223 wssm as well as the 22-250.I like it as it covers several of my riflesand keeps my cost down. I will try some other powders for the 243 just for the heck of it.


----------



## youngdon

That's how I got 12 different powders LOL But that also makes it fun, the experimenting.


----------



## youngdon

bar-d said:


> For certain calibers, it is hard to beat Don.


That's what I've heard Danny, and the .223 rem is one of the ones I've heard it about. I like Bigd's results with the .243 varmint weight bullets.


----------



## ebbs

youngdon said:


> It looks as though I'm gonna have to buy me some of that varget.
> 
> I was going to pick up some of that IMR-4064 but have yet to get a range report from a member in Colorado. Ahem...AAAAhemmm.


I hear ya, Don. Was out yesterday scouting some spots to do some shooting. Found some but not with enough time on the clock to get the testing done. Planning on it this weekend though. Planning a full review video for the Savage too.


----------



## youngdon

I may just have to go buy me one of them 22-250's. Do they come in 220Swift I wonder?


----------



## youngdon

Nope !! No swift.


----------



## RoughNeck

Have you ever tried Reloader 15 for the high velocity on varmit rounds ? Then again I use the Reloader 10 & H322 for the 50 grain 223, but for anything higher than 50 grain Reloader 15 is suppose to work very well


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I have use the H322 and H335 powders and they shot fairly good but the Varget seemed to shoot more consistant so that became the powder I worked with. I guess I could spend some more time with those but the Varget is giving me 5 shot groups under a dime. I plan on saving them for hard times.


----------



## RoughNeck

And those groups looked real nice, i have been working with the Reloader 10 just for my AR and it has done alot better grouping than the H322, It is just easy and cheaper for the H322 for me to get, and that dang lapua brass is way to high for me to keep using it. might work with some remington or winchester brass to see how it works. I have loaded alot of diffrent calibers for the 223 and found in my savage and AR both group better with the 50 grain bullet. Fixin to start on diffrent loads like a 25.1, and so on. But with just the 25.0 grain out of my AR it is shooting 5 shot groups and covering them with a quarter, if anyone has a better load let me know


----------



## youngdon

At 5 shots under a dime I think at that point I would start adjusting my OAL just a tad and see if it gets any better. I normally don't mess with OAL too much but with the results you are showing I may, just to try and get it down a touch. If it ain't broke don't fix it comes to mind.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good Report Big D---thanks for sharing--Vargets a Great powder I also use it in my 225 win--------SB*


----------



## ebbs

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Good Report Big D---thanks for sharing--Vargets a Great powder I also use it in my 225 win--------SB*


hey Skip how ya feeling? Haven't heard much from you since the birthday yote.


----------

